# spreaders



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

hey guys with winter approaching i have been thinking more and more about what im going to be doing, using, and how. well right now i have a scotts rotary spreader. how will this work for spreading salt? will it work at all? anyway to make it work? 

what would be ur top 5 choices for push salt spreaders? and maybe a round about price.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

AgriFab makes a push model that holds 80 pounds. Plastic hopper, nice wide spread pattern too. You can add a shield, to reduce the spread width. Pneumatic tires, and mine has served me well for over 5 years. Northern sells them for about $100.
Great for spreading fertilizer, and pelletized lime too.

Pics of it here:

http://www.snowplowing-contractors.com/hand_tools.html

~Chuck


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

My favorite is my Spyker (can't remember the model # at the moment) Holds 100#'s, it's stainless, put the flaps that Chuck mentioned on it for doing walks, & it can do small parking lots if any of the big spreaders break or if its on a truck with no spreader. Was about $520.00. Of course the 50# $80.00 Earthway works just as fine for walks, they just rust a whole lot.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I use my lesco for doing walks and small areas. It rides in the truck that has no v-box. I find that is will even spread a mix of sand and salt if it is dry. I know that the driver has used it to do drives that he plows instead of calling for a v-box.


----------



## stslawncare (Jun 8, 2000)

its the traction that im worried about


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

These are not heavy self-propelled spreaders we're talkiing about although we are talking about pnuematic tires. If that Scott's is the little cheapy with solid plastic tires, you won't have fun. Wear winter boots with good tread & make sure you're using a spreader with pnuematic tires, & your spreader traction will be fine.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

I have an Agri-Fab 125lb spreader that I pull behind my lawn tractor for driveways and sidewalks. I simply made up a small tire chain from light weight chain for the drive tire. It worked like a champ.

Bruce


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

my favorite salt spreader for sidewalks is a new unit curtis just came out with that is designed to mount on the back of a john deere gator. i mounted it on the rear of my yamaha grizzly 4-wheeler along with a 54" plow. this is the lazy mans approach to sidewalk maintanance. i used to use the earthway stainless broadcast spreader for several years before this setup. do your self a favor, buy a stainless spreader or you will be buying another one next year, and the next, ...


----------



## 1759 (Nov 16, 2000)

Trust me on this one -- the best push type spreader is the Prize Lawn Big Foot HVO. This spreader was made for spreading rock salt. I would use this spreader before I would use a Meyer or similar mini spreader.

It holds at least 100 lbs. of salt (bagged or bulk) and walking at a fast pace will evenly spread rock salt in a 25 foot wide pattern.

the only problem I have with it is the agitator pin keep breaking. I just kept a handful in the truck. The other drawback for some folks is the price, about $400.


----------



## Armor (Oct 27, 2001)

I used a Scott's all last winter. It broke. First the orange hub caps fell off, then it kept getting stuck in the plastic gear box, the wheels jammed, and the cables broke. And i'll be honest that was with TLC. I brought it back to Ace hardware and got a new one so I'm gonna use it again til it brakes but then I' going to buy a Lesco.


----------

